# General > Recommendations >  upvc windows & doors

## BRIE

im wanting recommendations for windows & doors, not wanting them fitted just supplied. ive been to norscot & they seemed very good just wondering what everyone else went for?

----------


## BRIE

im in the process of trying to find windows & doors at a reasonable price. 
ive been to Norscot, they were very friendly & helpful & not a bad price.
also went to Sinclairs wasnt very impressed! they werent very intrested in my custom & only gave me prices for individual items then told me to 'have fun working out the price!' ::  
If im spending £10k on windows & doors im wanting decent service & goods.so do you have any recommendations?

----------


## bobsgirl

We went to Cairngorm Windows, reasonably priced, friendly and efficient service and not had any problems with the windows at all, had minor problems with the doors (all they had to do was adjust them a little). The service was excellent.  They were there without a long wait, so after-sales is a thumbs up too!! :Grin: 

With all things like this people have a positive and negative to say about these companies, so I can only go on personal experience.  Good luck in finding the right people for you!!

----------


## evelyn

We decided on Norscot and were very pleased with the results. No high pressure sales talk prior to buying, reasonably priced, polite and pleasant staff throughout the process and no problems with the doors and windows once installed.  
Evelyn

----------


## mama2

We had Norscot windows and doors fitted 5 years ago and they have been perfect (touch wood). When we asked them for a quote there was no pressure at all and very friendlt, helpful staff, I would recommend them x

----------


## Tristan

There are few threads in the recommendations section like http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=21780 and http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=25383 that might help

----------


## Thumper

I have cairngorm windows and doors and they are terrible!They leak constantly and all the windows are on the 3rd set of handles and they are only 6 yrs old!The door has leaked since the day it went in and they supposedly fix it about once a year but it never works  :Frown:  I have had to change the carpet in the front lobby twice because it was soaking wet! x

----------


## jo17

try easter ross they fitted a new front and back door had no problems do not go near cairngorm

----------


## juniper

I had norscot fitted nothing but problems still waiting since 6 yrs to be sorted out office staff fine but owner wont come to rectify problem I would stay clear

----------


## elastic band

we have just used Sinclair windows again and i'm suprised to hear about bad experiences however, we can only comment on ours -they were absolutely fantastic the chap Terry came and measured gave us a price which was followed up in writing. We gave the go ahead and when the two lads came to fit everything we couldn't have asked for a more professional approach, polite, hard-working and they tidied up everything as they went along. The boys started work at 08.30 and apart from half hour for their lunch they battled right through til 16.30 -even their cup of coffee they had standing up and working.

my wife actually changed her mind about the facings for one window in the downstairs lounge and they were great about it.

As i say can only comment on our experience but would give Sinclair windows 100% recommendation for their service to us.

----------


## Dman

We're having Sinclair windows fitting a conservatory just now and the two lads fitting it have been brilliant, very polite,very tidy, hard working and a pleasure to talk to, however I find the guy who owns Sinclair Windows quite abrupt and not very hepfull, he makes you feel as though you are being a pest, the product itself seems good and I'm happy with it so far just hope it stays that way but hats off to these two lads.

----------


## windswept

> I have cairngorm windows and doors and they are terrible!They leak constantly and all the windows are on the 3rd set of handles and they are only 6 yrs old!The door has leaked since the day it went in and they supposedly fix it about once a year but it never works  I have had to change the carpet in the front lobby twice because it was soaking wet! x


I can appreciate your problems - its been 2 years 6 months since we had cairngorm windows put in, its been 1 year 9 months since CW initiated court proceedings against us for not paying for the substandard goods/installation. Despite starting on the legal path Cairngorm keep requesting extensions to court dates for more 'time'. 3 times we have been on the verge of the evidence being read in court and 3 times they've pulled out. In the meantime we are stuck with very draughty windows.
I would advise anyone looking to buy double glazing to choose a company that belongs to a nationally recognised body (eg the Glass and Glazing Federation). 
Check who the accreditations on the companies leaflets belong to - as in some cases the company you are buying from displays their suppliers details makes the brochure look good but does the consumer no good - its probably not illegal but it is misleading. 
When you have the windows installed be careful what you sign - do not sign any completion or satisfaction slips. Give yourself plenty of time to make sure you are satisfied dont be rushed. 
Above all remember 'Fenestration is not a panacea' or at least thats what we have been told (answers on postcard please to....) 

PS if anyone is considering buying from this company you are welcome to come and view/feel the quality of the goods installed in our home.

----------


## las123

i must agree with elastic band, we bought our windows from sinclair windows, came and replaced the 9 windows, 2 doors and put in french doors for us all within 5 days, no mess, wood work was finished perfect and the guys were nice. had a problem with one of the handles on the windows and they came and replaced it the following day. would highly reccommend!!!

----------

